# Where do I find the new BBS Member Code?



## BocaBum99 (Mar 25, 2007)

I think I know where to enter it.  But, I don't know how to find it.  Where is it located?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 25, 2007)

It will eventually show up in the "my tug" area of the TUG member only section.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 25, 2007)

BocaBum99 said:


> I think I know where to enter it.  But, I don't know how to find it.  Where is it located?



It would have been best to include the BBS Member Code in the email giving you your personal TUG Member password, but unfortunately in the rush to get the new system working, it was overlooked.  This should be corrected soon, plus it will soon be available on the member login page after you have logged in.  

Meanwhile the discontinued universal TUG Member Password will still be honored by the BBS until April 23.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 25, 2007)

BocaBum99 said:


> I think I know where to enter it.  But, I don't know how to find it.  Where is it located?



*UPDATE!*  When logged into the *members only area*, the BBS MEMBER CODE is now shown in the 'MY TUG' box.


----------

